# Ferienhaus-Heizung steuern - welche SPS?



## AutomationGeek (27 Dezember 2016)

Guten Tag allerseits

Ich habe schon einige Beiträge zu diesem Thema gelesen. Trotzdem möchte ich meinen "Fall" noch besprechen:

Ziel:
-  Zimmertemperaturen (8 Zimmer) aus der Ferne (über App oder Web)  steuern -> Ist-Temp. anzeigen, Soll-Temp. eingeben, evtl. Meldung  wenn Temp. erreicht
- Kopplung der Heizungssteuerung mit dem Wechselrichter der Solaranlage -> Heizen wenn genügend eigener Strom produziert wird

Voraussetzungen/Gegebenheiten:
-  Ferienhaus, v.a. genutzt im Sommer, Baujahr 1968,  Elektrospeicherheizung, Funktion heute: gesamte Heizung EIN/AUS,  einzelne Elektrospeicherheizungen mit Stufen 0, 1, 2, 3
- neu installierte Solaranlage 14kW, SolarMax Wechselrichter
- Ich, 29, Maschinenbauingenieur, tätig in der Produktionsautomatisierung, gute Kenntnisse mit S7-300

Weitere nützliche Hinweise:
-  Die Automatisierung soll sich vorerst auf die Heizung beschränken.  Später könnte ich mir vorstellen noch die Rollläden zu automatisieren.  Aber viel mehr kommt da in den nächsten Jahren bestimmt nicht dazu.
-  Ich habe zwar viel Erfahrung mit Siemens S7-300 (und von der Arbeit her  auch die nötige Software dazu), aber wenn sich andere Steuerungen (z.B.  Wago, Beckhoff) besser eignen würden oder deutlich günstiger sind, bin  ich ich gerne bereit mir das Know-how dafür anzueignen.
- Bei mir  steht der Lerneffekt und der Nutzen (realisiert mit günstiger Hardware)  im Vordergrund, der Zeitaufwand spielt eine kleinere Rolle

Fragen:
- Welche SPS würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
- Welche Raum-Temp.sensoren könnt ihr mir empfehlen? (Kabel zu den einzelnen Zimmer sind bereits vorhanden von den z.T. defekten Raumtermostaten; ich habe an so was gedacht: Siemens Raumtemperaturfühler QAA2061D)
- Kennt ihr gute, einfache Lösungen für die App-Variante: Kopplung der empfohlenen SPS mit einer IO-App (welche)?

DAnke für deine Hilfe im Voraus!


----------



## mariob (27 Dezember 2016)

Hi,
300 erstmal nur in Verbindung mit einem richtigen CP, dort eine Webseite drauf. Das spart schonmal das Äppgedöns und ist Plattformunabhängig. Besser ist Wago, im Codesys kann man die Webseiten gleich noch mitstricken, eigentlich ohne Kenntnisse, also wie "normale" HMI, ist ebenfalls Plattformunabhängig. Nachteilig ist wie bei allen Spsen der hohe Preis der Analoghardware.
Wago selbst bietet ein Portfolio an Klemmen für die Hausautomatisierung mit Koppelmöglichkeiten fast bis zum I²C Bus der Brotschneidemaschine, insofern wäre gegenwärtig für mich das die erste Wahl. Auch wenn bei mir eine 300 werkelt.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Ing_Lupo (27 Dezember 2016)

Hallo

Schau Dich mal bei INSEVIS um. Wird als 315 PN DP konfiguriert. Preise sind sehr interessant. CPU mit 7 io slots für 399,- . Ai 8 2AO für 159,- mit Frontstecker.


----------



## AutomationGeek (28 Dezember 2016)

Danke für den Hinweis. Die Marke INSEVIS kannte ich noch gar nicht.


----------



## AutomationGeek (28 Dezember 2016)

mariob, welche SPS würdest du mir denn empfehlen als Einstieg, die mein Vorhaben auch noch vollumfänglich handlen kann?

Und ist die Software Codesys kostenlos? Ich werde auf den ersten Blick auf der Wago-Homepage nicht schlau darüber.


----------



## mariob (28 Dezember 2016)

Hi,
auf alle Fälle eine CPU mit Kartenslot, Codesys ist kostenfrei, man benötigt aber eine Targetlizenz für die Hardware, diese ist an die Hardware gebunden also mit dem Kauf der CPU bezahlt.
Ob V2xx oder V3xx Codesys mal in der passenden Abteilung hier im Forum fragen, ich stricke ein wenig mit 2xx.

Edit:
Auch ohne Targetlizenz ist Codesys vollumfänglich nutzbar inklusive Simulator, man kriegt nur halt die CPU nicht geladen. Hat man die Hardware aber kriegt man die immer geladen da ja die Lizenz mit der HW verheiratet ist. Ich halte das Konzept eigentlich für genial.
Kauft man eine SPS von Siemens hat man eine SPS. Ohne weiter Geld auszugeben hat man da nur einen teuren Türstopper. Irgendwie ist sowas für mich sinnfrei.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## weißnix_ (28 Dezember 2016)

Und wenn man dann die Preise für die Softwarelizenzen aufruft, ist die Heilung von Siemens nicht mehr weit.
Da ich bei Eigenprojekten selbst die Hardwarebasis bestimme, war der Schritt zu Codesys/Twincat nicht schwer.


----------



## mirasoft (30 Mai 2017)

Hallo AutomationGeek,

ist zwar schon etwas her, aber vielleicht interessiert es dich noch. Mein Gebäude bediene und überwache ich über mein Tablet oder Smartphone und nutze dabei AnyViz. Am AnyViz Cloud Portal ist meine WAGO Steuerung und mein Raspberry Pi direkt angebunden.

Für die Temperaturmessung habe ich insgesamt 5x 4-Kanal PT-1000 Klemmen. Da laufen sowohl die Raumtemperaturfühler, als auch Heizungs- und Solartemperaturen drauf. Anschließend nutze ich Relais-Ausgangsklemmen um die Umwälzpumpen, Solar-Pumpe, Rollos, etc. zu steuern. Bei den Fühlern habe ich PT1000, die in einem weisen Gehäuse verpackt waren für je 5€ das Stück gekauft.

Ich persönlich arbeite auch viel lieber mit CODESYS oder TwinCAT, aber das ist zum Teil auch Geschmackssache. Gerade was Gebäude angeht bietet beispielsweise WAGO interessante Komponenten.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Tiktal (30 Mai 2017)

Ab 50€ im Monat :shock:


----------



## weißnix_ (30 Mai 2017)

Ich hab da nicht soviel Fernzuüberwachen: Bei mir werkelt eine kleine Wachendorff WBGBC 4.3"-Visualisierung. Wenn mich mal von Ferne die Neugier plagt, logge ich mich zu Hause per VPN ein und ruf die Visu per VNC auf. Damit hab ich mir komplett diee Programmierung eineer Fernzugriffslösung gespart.
VPN macht der Router, VNC-Server macht die Visu und die VNC-App gibts für Null im AppStore.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 Mai 2017)

mirasoft schrieb:


> Hallo AutomationGeek,
> 
> Mein Gebäude bediene und überwache ich über mein Tablet oder Smartphone und nutze dabei AnyViz.



Echt jetzt? Ich dachte, das gibt es nur im Prospekt und bei ein paar Neerds. Otto Normalverbraucher fummelt und wischt sich wohl kaum durch eine App, um das Licht im Bad einzuschalten.

Edit: Ich sehe gerade, es geht um Dein Produkt ... es handelt sich also nicht um eine Empfehlung unter Freunden, sondern um Verkaufsaktivitäten.


----------



## mirasoft (30 Mai 2017)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Ich dachte, das gibt es nur im Prospekt und bei ein paar Neerds. Otto Normalverbraucher fummelt und wischt sich wohl kaum durch eine App, um das Licht im Bad einzuschalten.
> 
> Edit: Ich sehe gerade, es geht um Dein Produkt ... es handelt sich also nicht um eine Empfehlung unter Freunden, sondern um Verkaufsaktivitäten.



Das Licht im Bad steuere ich altmodisch über Schalter an der Wand. Um Sollwerte für die Heizung vorzugeben, Daten über Stromverbrauch und Solarthermie einzusehen oder mal die Tür aufzumachen wenn man den Schlüssel vergessen hat, ist so eine Bedienung über das Smartphone ganz nett.

AnyViz ist eine Weblösung, die kinderleicht einzurichten ist. Da sie in einem sehr kleinen Mengengerüst auch kostenlos nutzbar ist, war es eine Empfehlung unter Freunden. Ein bisschen Eigennutz war aber auch dahinter


----------



## Blockmove (30 Mai 2017)

mirasoft schrieb:


> ... oder mal die Tür aufzumachen wenn man den Schlüssel vergessen hat, ist so eine Bedienung über das Smartphone ganz nett.



Und da stellt sich dann gleich die Frage nach den verwendeten Sicherheitsmechanismen 

Wie ist die Kommunikation Steuerung -> Cloud gesichert?
Wie die Kommunikation Cloud -> Smartphone gesichert?
Wie werden die Benutzerdaten auf dem Server abgesichert?
Gibt es eine Benutzerverwaltung und ein Rechtemanagement?

Wenn man zudem die Preisgestaltung anschaut, dann sehe ich auch nicht unbedingt Privatkunden im Focus.


Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## mirasoft (30 Mai 2017)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Und da stellt sich dann gleich die Frage nach den verwendeten Sicherheitsmechanismen
> 
> Wie ist die Kommunikation Steuerung -> Cloud gesichert?
> Wie die Kommunikation Cloud -> Smartphone gesichert?
> ...



Hallo Blockmove,

gerne gehe ich auf die Fragen ein:

Für die Kommunikation von SPS -> Cloud wird eine 128bit AES verschlüsselte Verbindung aufgebaut. Da die Verbindung nur ausgehend ist, muss kein Port in der Firewall geöffnet. Jede SPS ist nochmal über ein individuelles Passwort gesichert. Der SPS-Programmierer kann entscheiden welche Symbole lesend oder schreibend zur Verfügung stehen. Hier ist das ganz gut zu sehen
Das Smartphone oder jeder andere Browser greift über HTTPS auf das Cloud Portal zu
Die Benutzerdaten werden 512bit Hash verschlüsselt mit modernsten Sicherheitsmechanismen (Salt, Pepper, etc.) auf dem Server abgelegt
Selbstverständlich. Solch eine kommerzielle Cloud-Lösung ist ohne tiefgreifende Benutzerverwaltung und Rechtemanagement nicht möglich

Zudem lassen wir unseren Dienst in unregelmäßigen Abständen von Sicherheitsexperten/Hackern prüfen. Weitere Infos hier.

AnyViz ist nicht für Privatkunden gemacht und richtet sich ausschließlich an gewerbliche Kunden. Sollte ein Privatkunde den kostenlosen Evaluierungstarif für seine Hobby-Automatisierung nutzen, bricht uns das auch keinen Zacken aus der Krone. Da wir als StartUp recht neu auf den Markt sind, können wir von dem daraus resultierenden Feedback sogar profitieren.


----------



## Blockmove (30 Mai 2017)

mirasoft schrieb:


> Zudem lassen wir unseren Dienst in unregelmäßigen Abständen von Sicherheitsexperten/Hackern prüfen. Weitere Infos hier.
> 
> AnyViz ist nicht für Privatkunden gemacht und richtet sich ausschließlich an gewerbliche Kunden. Sollte ein Privatkunde den kostenlosen Evaluierungstarif für seine Hobby-Automatisierung nutzen, bricht uns das auch keinen Zacken aus der Krone. Da wir als StartUp recht neu auf den Markt sind, können wir von dem daraus resultierenden Feedback sogar profitieren.



Danke für die Info.
Die Webseite habe ich schon gelesen, nur wren mir die Informationen zu oberflächlich.
Cloud-Lösungen werden zunehmend misstrauisch beäugt. Zumal wenn sie extern gehostet sind.
Es wäre vielleicht sinnvoll, wenn ihr euer Sicherheitskonzept detailiert auf eurer Webseite erläutert.

Der Hinweis, dass man in der Firewall keine eingehende Ports öffnen muss ist ok.
Jedoch kann z.B. keine unserer Steuerungen eine Verbindung nach aussen aufbauen.
Folgt man den aktuellen Empfehlungen, dann wird das Netzwerk segmentiert und in Zonen unterteilt.
Der Verkehr zwischen den Zonen wird durch Firewalls reglementiert.
Ich denke solche Sachverhalte gehören auch erläuert.
Cloud- oder BigData-Lösungen brauchen immer mehrere Leute am Tisch:
Der Steuerungsprogrammierer, der Netzwerk-Admin und der Cloudanbieter. Aber ich denke, das wisst ihr.

Aussagen wie "AnyViz ist der wohl einfachste Weg Maschinen- und Anlagensteuerungen  über die Ferne zu überwachen, bedienen und analysieren – dank der Cloud  von jedem Ort." entlocken uns höchstens ein Grinsen.
Mittlerweile ist selbst im Management eine gewisse Ernüchterung beim Thema I4.0 und IoT eingekehrt.
Unabhängig wie gut euer Produkt auch ist, solche Aussagen glaubt heute kaum mehr einer 

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## Wincctia (31 Mai 2017)

Hallo Mirasoft, 


ist bei euch eine Anbindung an Siemens S7 egal welche Version? Geplant. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen tia


----------



## mirasoft (31 Mai 2017)

Wincctia schrieb:


> Hallo Mirasoft,
> 
> 
> ist bei euch eine Anbindung an Siemens S7 egal welche Version? Geplant.
> ...



Hallo tia,

wir arbeiten stetig daran unsere Kompatibilität zu erweitern. Demnächst unterstützen wir das Bosch Rexroth IoT Gateway. Dieses kann unter anderem zu S7 Steuerungen koppeln und erweitert unsere Konnektivität enorm. Eine weitere Lösung für OPC-UA ist ebenso in Planung. Eine direkte Ankopplung wie bei CODESYS sehen wir derzeit als nicht möglich. Steht ein konkretes Projekt dahinter?

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Wincctia (31 Mai 2017)

Hallo Thomas,

ich betreue zum Teil Lüftungsanlagen die von vielen Kunden halt gerne per Internet überwacht werden wollen. 
Leider ist das halt im relativ kleinen Rahmen. Und deine Lösung wäre halt genau das was ich suchen würde. 
Danke für deine Antwort. 

Werde das Angebot weiter beobachten. 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen tia


----------



## Blockmove (1 Juni 2017)

mirasoft schrieb:


> Hallo tia,
> 
> wir arbeiten stetig daran unsere Kompatibilität zu erweitern. Demnächst unterstützen wir das Bosch Rexroth IoT Gateway. Dieses kann unter anderem zu S7 Steuerungen koppeln und erweitert unsere Konnektivität enorm. Eine weitere Lösung für OPC-UA ist ebenso in Planung. Eine direkte Ankopplung wie bei CODESYS sehen wir derzeit als nicht möglich. Steht ein konkretes Projekt dahinter?


Die Idee mit dem IoT-Gateway finde ich gut.
Gerade auch unter dem Aspekt Security.


----------

